# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  El Guadalquivir adelanta los desembalses para el campo

## sergi1907

Jue, 17/05/2012

El País
La sequía ha llevado a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) a adelantar los desembalses que los agricultores habían reclamado para los cultivos más afectados. En concreto, el organismo de cuenca ha empezado a liberar agua para cultivos leñosos (el olivar principalmente), el arroz y otros suministros industriales con déficit de precipitaciones. Se trata de desembalses puntuales a cuenta del riego de apoyo que estos cultivos van a contar para el próximo verano, y cuya dotación y condiciones aprobará la Comisión de Desembalse convocada para el próximo día 23. 

 Asaja valoró la medida. Tanto esta organización como la Junta Central de Regantes han pedido a la Confederación un riego extraordinario de 50 hectómetros cúbicos desde junio hasta el 15 de octubre. Los regantes tienen hasta el día 23 para formalizar sus peticiones de riego de apoyo. 

 El olivar es uno de los cultivos más afectados por la sequía. Necesita 600 litros por metro cuadrado, pero en lo que va de año hidrológico ha recibido poco más de 150 litros en el Alto Guadalquivir. El sector censura que el Gobierno haya dejado fuera al olivar andaluz de la rebaja fiscal aplicada en otras comunidades. "Es vergonzoso que se nos pida contribuir por encima de lo que hemos ganado", ha espetado desde Jaén Miguel López, de COAG.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/110152

----------


## ben-amar

*El Guadalquivir adelanta los desembalses para el campo* 

Eso explica tambien que por Cordobilla el Genil lleve 19,01 m³/s y sin embargo por Ecija vaya con 13,61 m³/s. 
Hace apenas una hora,  el saih marcaba por Ecija 9 m³/s

----------


## aberroncho

Iznájar está desembalsando 20 m3/sg, los mismos que llegan a Malpasillo y Cordobilla, pero ahí está la estación de bombeo de los riegos del Genil-Cabra que hace que el caudal que pasa por Puente Genil y Écija disminuya considerablemente. Seguramente Iznájar deberá aumentar el desembalse si quieren que al Guadalquivir llegue mas agua.

----------

